# Vehicle complaints



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

So I am new to Uber and as you can see I use a 2012 F-150. Most riders don't have a problem with it, I keep it very clean and stocked with all the goodies. I do know though that some riders are leaving negative feedback due to having to ride in a truck. I obviously didn't plan on doing Uber when I bought the truck but life has thrown me a surprise and I'm giving it a whirl. I can't just go buy a car to use and my state doesn't have any rental/leasing assistance. I have contacted Uber and apparently I am SOL. Any advice?


----------



## Jake1326 (Jan 6, 2016)

Not sure why UBER would have a problem. I see two trucks that have TNC stickers and pick up UBER X at the airport. Now, as a personal note, I can see where some riders would have a problem. I don't believe I have viewed a list that has what is or is not acceptable in our city for X. We only offer X, XL and Select.

Just as I am a select driver and at those rates could afford to get a used Lexus (plan to pay off in a year or so then give to my wife). I see Fords, non select Jeeps and many other vehicles NOT on the select list approved. If I was going for a ride from Johnson County to the airport for some 105 to 125 cost, I would be pissed getting picked up in such a vehicle. We have so many non listed vehicles pulling into the airport lot that it is clear, UBER does what they want at the moment without regard to their so called standards or what the riders would expect.


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

Uber doesn't have problem with it, I cleared it with them before started driving. Its the passengers, and only some.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Actually,it is supposed to have back door door handles that can be operated independently from the front doors.

It's a nice truck.very pretty.
Full sized. I am sure it rides great.
Probably a lot more room for passengers than a small car.

Lot of room for luggage.
I would be happy to ride in it if I were a customer.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

As you will see, some PAX are just like to complain, if they want a better ride, they should pick UberBlack and pay double the price. Dont take it personal.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

So you have a truck that's cool to some, others dislike it.

You have a super cab, those back seats are smaller than most sedans, that will get a few dislikes.

You have suicide doors, you aren't actually allowed to do Uber with those, be glad they missed it.


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

I actually sent a pic to Uber and they approved it. Its ok though, I actually resolved the issue today and got a 2016 Ford Fusion to use. Thanks for the input and feedback though


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

Speaking of which. anyone know fastest way to get back to driving with new vehicle? I am in SC so I am thinking i have to wait for registration and insurance proof to come in then do a new vehicle inspection form. So seems I will not be driving for awhile...any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Where did you get your Truck inspected? How could it of passed the Uber inspection if it does not have four independent doors?


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

not Uber inspection, sent pic to them


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok that is rather strange they would even allow you to drive anyone without a inspection. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

i did get the vehicle inspection if thats what you mean


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> How could it of passed the Uber inspection if it does not have four independent doors?


It's not exactly car experts making the yay/nay decisions. There have been examples of other individuals getting their suicide door equipped vehicles overlooked. There have also been incidents of a three door Veloster and some two door cars getting passed accidentally.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

There have also been some Elements that got passed and they have two issues that should exclude them, suicide doors and only 4 total seats.


----------



## ItsDomino (May 10, 2016)

ItsDomino said:


> Speaking of which. anyone know fastest way to get back to driving with new vehicle? I am in SC so I am thinking i have to wait for registration and insurance proof to come in then do a new vehicle inspection form. So seems I will not be driving for awhile...any advice or suggestions?


 So now can we get back to this question please? lol


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> It's not exactly car experts making the yay/nay decisions. There have been examples of other individuals getting their suicide door equipped vehicles overlooked. There have also been incidents of a three door Veloster and some two door cars getting passed accidentally.


I am sure the rules vary from state to state in CA no inspection no driving.


----------

